# need paver or stamped concrete installation



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Kind of a small job. Looking to add onto existing stamped concrete patio. Unfortunately the guy who did the original job (Mike Adkinson, Classic Surfaces of NWFL) seems to be OOB? I was hoping he could match the original....oh well! Pavers might work as an alternative? Anyone here doing either?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump....nobody?????


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Following, I would like a 15'x15' pad in my back yard as well...


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

John B. said:


> Following, I would like a 15'x15' pad in my back yard as well...


Also following for a small pad


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess we should form a buying co-op....LOL


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

Rick Teevan, he was doing all of the above 390-6515


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

